# How Cool Is Your Unit



## Marauder06 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 25, 2020)

10 points for me for the "call you by your first name" thing.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Jan 25, 2020)

Zero, Regular Army line Infantry units are not at all cool.


----------



## AWP (Jan 25, 2020)

Contractor = 80 points. PMC and some specialized contracting jobs = 100 points.

The many, the despicable, the Contractors.
Contracting. We do more before Saturday than most do before 9AM on Monday.
Decelerate your life. Contracting.
Cross into Contracting, we haven't waited for you, but we know you're a shitbag.
I am a person of one and you can feel my weakness. And ineptitude.
Aim pretty low. Contracting.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 25, 2020)

I got everything except “issued a sidearm” for 85 points.  Almost peak cool!


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 25, 2020)

I would add “Your unit name is two random words - 25 points”


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 25, 2020)

I got all of them, JMAU was a very nice place for a lowly Air Force CRNA.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 25, 2020)

We are at zero. I mean yeah we get side arms but I think that’s most units. So doesn’t count.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 25, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> We are at zero. I mean yeah we get side arms but I think that’s most units. So doesn’t count.


You can’t even do hands in pockets??? Why even go to RASP??


----------



## Dame (Jan 25, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> I would add “Your unit name is two random words - 25 points”


Damn Skippy, I have the same points as you for the same reasons.
And haell yes on the two words.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't see points for Squirrel patches.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 25, 2020)

I’m so pogue right now that my unit doesn’t have enough weapons for everyone.  When I go to the range I get a random M9 that was probably in the inventory before my father joined the Army. If we actually have to fight someone, I’m pretty sure the plan is for us to violate GO #1 and bring our own weapons. 

Just kidding about that last part.  Kind of.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 25, 2020)

SpitfireV said:


> I don't see points for Squirrel patches.



We should do an “uncool” points list.  That specific violation is “minus ALL  of the points.”


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 25, 2020)

90 points boo yah 

So happy to be back at group


----------



## policemedic (Jan 25, 2020)

I took half points for civilian clothes because the answer is, “It depends.”  Gucci on the other stuff, though.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 26, 2020)

I had 45 points for when I was on the DivStaff.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 26, 2020)

80 points from my last unit.


----------



## DZ (Jan 26, 2020)

If you're in a SOF unit without Ops Cores or hands in pockets, then what's even the point??? Rule number one.. or something.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 26, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> You can’t even do hands in pockets??? Why even go to RASP??


I ask myself that daily.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 26, 2020)

65 points here.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 26, 2020)

Heh, last unit scores 80, unit before that was 95...both non-SOF  =)


----------



## Gunz (Jan 26, 2020)

30--Reciprocating first-name basis with O's at 7th Co, 2nd CAG in Vietnam.
15--Sidearm when carrying M79, M60.
05--Hands in pockets anytime during combat deployment

= 50

I didn't have a FAST helmet, I had a bush hat decorated with grenade rings.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 27, 2020)

2nd CivDiv = 100
Current GS job - 100
0311 - 35 points in garrison; 40 points field/deployed.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jan 27, 2020)

Used to be 100, but they took the FAST helmet and sidearm back; those are only issued for support guys deploying now.

I'm also in the guard,  it's a bit more skewed towards these things being less "cool" and more "lax".


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 27, 2020)

Torn. Units in the Army versus current position to use for the poll.

Army - 10 points, only because we didn't do suicide presentations back in the day.

Current position - 80 points, but I wish, some days I could carry a sidearm.

LL


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 27, 2020)

The only thing I likes about being assigned to a hospital unit, 70-85.  But was it worth being 70-85?  Hell no.


----------



## GOTWA (Jan 27, 2020)

I gave myself a low score of 95 because I went with a Team Wendy helmet instead.


----------



## compforce (Jan 27, 2020)

Do you get bonus points for rank separation when using first names?  E-3 calling an O-6 Group Commander by first name in front of conventional units and vice versa.  When challenged by an NCO with a scroll for it, said O-6 locked him up and told him to mind his own business.

What about no hat, no salute being SOP in garrison?

The SHARP/EO points aren't fair, we had those literally every month no matter what tier we were with.  (Giving odds that is what kept @Viper1  from getting 100)


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jan 28, 2020)

Contractor = 90 pts.



Gunz said:


> *ALL...*
> 
> = 2000 pts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shyguy0628 (Oct 14, 2020)

East Coast Air Wing. If it’s possible to go into the negatives on this poll, we’d be right there.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 17, 2020)

Apparently cyber units are where it’s at! I got 80


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2020)

Teufel said:


> Apparently cyber units are where it’s at! I got 80


Where is the button to ‘like’, ‘laugh’, and ‘love’ all with one click!


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 17, 2020)

I mean... I had cooler shit that wasn’t on the list.

“Don’t even show up for a couple days and see who notices.”

“Unceremoniously leave at 1100 and then act incredulously when your A1 DARE ask if you’re accounted for.”


----------



## x SF med (Oct 18, 2020)

Only got 50...  when I was in we didn't have FAST helmets, Cold War stuff was odd.  Do I get extra points for the "Heavy Ruck"? (only a few will get the last reference.)


----------



## Intel Nerd (Oct 18, 2020)

Currently a Zero (TRADOC), but last unit (CCMD JIOC) was 80.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 18, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Only got 50...  when I was in we didn't have FAST helmets, Cold War stuff was odd.  Do I get extra points for the "Heavy Ruck"? (only a few will get the last reference.)


Hm... was there a nuclear warhead in that heavy ruck?


----------



## AWP (Oct 18, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Only got 50...  when I was in we didn't have FAST helmets, Cold War stuff was odd.  Do I get extra points for the "Heavy Ruck"? (only a few will get the last reference.)



As opposed to the light rucks they issue 18 series?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 18, 2020)

30 points in my current unit


----------



## x SF med (Oct 19, 2020)

DasBoot said:


> Hm... was there a nuclear warhead in that heavy ruck?
> View attachment 36338


Probability is high on your assumption.



AWP said:


> As opposed to the light rucks they issue 18 series?


sure...  "light" rucks, for those late and lost....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 19, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Probability is high on your assumption.



of a nuke in a ruck? Low.
of a ruck dwarfing you? High.


I bet watching you ruck from behind would be the same as watching my kid carry mine around, all you see is a set of feet, calves, and someone whining "this things heavvvvyyyy"


----------



## Steve1839 (Oct 19, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Probability is high on your assumption.


It does look vaguely familiar...


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2020)

"What's the coolest thing you did in SF?"
"A couple of Afghanistan deployments."
"Some SR work in Desert Storm and then Somalia."
"I used to skydive with a nuclear weapon."
(Silence)
"I'm out."
"Me too."


----------

